# Moving in August... advice needed



## Newgirl

Hi.. I'm moving to Cairo in August with my new job. Not sure where I will be located yet, either 6th October or New Cairo.. I'm trying to lear Arabic but don't know much yet... was wonering how easy it will be getting around cairo on metro/bus/taxi with virtually no Arabic... also on shops where in these areas is it best to buy food and how to get there.

I was lso wondering how easy it is to fin good hair dye and doedrants... also i'm tall for a girl so long womens trousers and skirts????

Thanks for all your help!!! (also if there is anyone who would be willing to meet up for a coffee/shopping/cinema when i arrive tht would be great!) lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Taxi is the easiest form of transport.
No need to bring cosmetics toiletries etc as you can buy them all here
Hair dye is a hit and miss, you have to shop around for them and they can be available one day and then not seen again for months, however on the plus side getting your hair done here in Cairo is very cheap, I get highlights 2 colours, pedicure, manicure eyebrow shape plus tea and usually something to eat for the pricely sum of apporx £35 stirling
I dont know any specialist long tall sally shops... sorry but you can get clothes made pretty cheaply.


----------



## oversamlove

hi newgirl
1st both of 6th October & New cairo i quite far from Cairo i wondering why u will live that far  any way , sure you have a reason ,
about how easy your will get around cairo , yeah its easy but tired in da sametime , by microbus u will get around cairo , & i think also there is a bus line serving this area , but it will not be convenient & its hardly to get a taxi & i think the taxi will cost around 20 , 25 EGP & the microbus around 2 EGP .

and about the arabic , its easy to say the places you want to go , u just have to pronouns them right , & it will be easy if you work on it , (i can help if would like)

anyway & about makets , there is some famous makets near by 6th October & New cairo like Carfour & Hyper1 , & if you are near by cairo , there is alot of markets (like metro , alfa , ...... ) & there also old makets in many places (that if you like to get your stuff fresh meat , Vegetables and fruits),
note the fresh stuff is cheaper & more healthy than you get it from famous markets .
& sure also ill be glad to show you , when u come , & also any body would love to know that ,
& about the womens trousers and skirts , you will find in midtoun alot of shops & don't worry , u will find any size u want easy , just u have to search .
& about the hair & body care u also will find nice & exp. places i can show u what my sisters go to , but thats if you are near by , but if you live somewhere in 6th October & New cairo , i also know alot of female friends there , i can ask them for you , when you know exc. where u will located .
if you want more inf. or help , just ask , you are very wellcome
goodluck

Sam J.





Newgirl said:


> Hi.. I'm moving to Cairo in August with my new job. Not sure where I will be located yet, either 6th October or New Cairo.. I'm trying to lear Arabic but don't know much yet... was wonering how easy it will be getting around cairo on metro/bus/taxi with virtually no Arabic... also on shops where in these areas is it best to buy food and how to get there.
> 
> I was lso wondering how easy it is to fin good hair dye and doedrants... also i'm tall for a girl so long womens trousers and skirts????
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!! (also if there is anyone who would be willing to meet up for a coffee/shopping/cinema when i arrive tht would be great!) lane:


----------



## Newgirl

Thank you so much for your advice and help, I will be working in either one of those areas, the accommodation will be provided there unfortunately


----------



## oversamlove

you are wellcome anytime
anything u would like to know inf. about it , just ask




Newgirl said:


> Thank you so much for your advice and help, I will be working in either one of those areas, the accommodation will be provided there unfortunately


----------



## salwa

Newgirl said:


> Hi.. I'm moving to Cairo in August with my new job. Not sure where I will be located yet, either 6th October or New Cairo.. I'm trying to lear Arabic but don't know much yet... was wonering how easy it will be getting around cairo on metro/bus/taxi with virtually no Arabic... also on shops where in these areas is it best to buy food and how to get there.
> 
> I was lso wondering how easy it is to fin good hair dye and doedrants... also i'm tall for a girl so long womens trousers and skirts????
> 
> Hi New girl:
> It better to take a taxi or metro to get around, don't eat from local food or restaurants ,choose food courts in malls, or fine restaurant.
> 
> for clothing ,you will find every thing in malls ,and the down town street like, Soliman basha street, Kasr El nile St.
> you can contact me for any thing


----------



## New Gal

Hey you, I'm moving to Hurghada on 8th Jan, just about sorted as been planning for ages so thats my first piece fo advice, plan, plan, plan! The Internet is amazing for just about everything you can think of.

I'm tall too and so suggest that you take as much as possible with you in terms of clothing and build your collection up on your visits back to the UK.

Waxing etc is much cheaper out there than in the UK so don't worry about that and so are taxis. They are quite safe too.

Regarding hair dye, I would be very careful and try and bring your own or go to a pro when you are there. 

You don't need to worry about deodrants or anything like that, its readily available.

If you need anything more or just want a chat, (I know how stressful this can all be) PM me and we can swap contact details and/or tips.

Best of luck with your move, try not to stress too much,
Nasiya x


----------



## afropietjes

Hello New Girl,
I will be moving to Cairo, New Cairo, in August as well. Hope we can meet up, and explore the city together. Unfortunately I won't be of any help with the Arabic pr showing you around.


----------



## abuyounus

I just dyed a friends hair yesterday with L'ore'al and its exactly the same as you would get in the UK so wouldnt worry too much about that.

You are welcome to contact me as well if you want - i've been here for some years now and know my way around


----------



## CairoPT

*Looking for similar........*



Newgirl said:


> Hi.. I'm moving to Cairo in August with my new job. Not sure where I will be located yet, either 6th October or New Cairo.. I'm trying to lear Arabic but don't know much yet... was wonering how easy it will be getting around cairo on metro/bus/taxi with virtually no Arabic... also on shops where in these areas is it best to buy food and how to get there.
> 
> I was lso wondering how easy it is to fin good hair dye and doedrants... also i'm tall for a girl so long womens trousers and skirts????
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!! (also if there is anyone who would be willing to meet up for a coffee/shopping/cinema when i arrive tht would be great!) lane:



Hi there, I'm moving to Cairo on the 1st July working as a private trainer. I'm about as English as it gets in that i don't tan and speak two languages 1) English and 2) English but slightly louder than option 1! 

I'll be living in Maadi, wherever that is, been so busy tying things up here in the UK that haven't had chance to find out much about where I will be but would appreciate any help/advice/contacts and would be great to meet people as won't have any work colleagues as such to socialise with.....

THanks 

Graeme


----------



## MaidenScotland

Graham there are plenty of ex pat clubs in Maadi so you will meet lots of people, also a rugby club in the area, and most english speakers on hearing someone speak english tend to say hello


----------



## Riley87

CairoPT said:


> Hi there, I'm moving to Cairo on the 1st July working as a private trainer. I'm about as English as it gets in that i don't tan and speak two languages 1) English and 2) English but slightly louder than option 1!
> 
> I'll be living in Maadi, wherever that is, been so busy tying things up here in the UK that haven't had chance to find out much about where I will be but would appreciate any help/advice/contacts and would be great to meet people as won't have any work colleagues as such to socialise with.....
> 
> THanks
> 
> Graeme


Hi
Im in the same boat so cant be m,uch help but couldnt resist replying and lol at the 2 languages, english and louder english

xx


----------



## bellej

*hair, supermarkets and not eating in food halls*

Hi there, 

as you're probably starting to work out, Maadi is one of the key expat areas, as is Zamalek, closer to the city. The metro is fine and cheap (a pound a go) and it GETS YOU OUT OF THE HORRIFIC CAIRO TRAFFIC! Anyone who says they only catch taxis has (a) a big fat expat paycheck to blow until they learn the proper prices and (b) too much time on their hands. The metro has a women's only carriage so you can always go there if you're on your own.

There are plenty of salons in Maadi and Nasr City/Misr el Gedida (Heliopolis) as good (and half the price) of the UK who are used to dealing with foriegners' hair, and plenty of day spas targetted at fleecing westerners, while the locals pay a quarter of the price for the same service. Once you've been here a little while, you'll become confident at bowling into your local coiffeur (hairdresser) for a seshwah (blow dry). It's not rocket science. 

Also, if you're in the north of Cairo, there's Nasr City and City Stars mall, which has the big names, from Zara to H&M (considered a chic brand here) and plenty of western-style cafes, polar-strength aircon and an excellent supermarket, Spinneys, though your local souk is fine for vegies. Maadi has similar. I dispute the post that says you should eat in Carrefour's food hall, tho. Would you live on that food in the UK? Uggh, bad Chinese and sloppy pizza is the same the world over. You can eat local, I'm sure you can tell if something's not fresh or clean. The fruit and veg are so cheap and fantastic here, if you're a cook you'll love it.

I suggest you buy the Lonely Planet's little Arabic-English phrasebook, which lives in my handbag. Also, PM me and i can give you the name of my Arabic teacher, who is as much a teacher of living in Egypt as well as the language, and she's a cool girl, as well. Pointing gets boring after a while...

Anyway, good luck with the move, it's a great city. Apols for the ramble - anything you need, just PM me and I'll see if I can help you out. No strings. LOL!

Cheers,

Belle


----------



## Newgirl

..........


----------



## chattabox22

Newgirl said:


> Hi.. I'm moving to Cairo in August with my new job. Not sure where I will be located yet, either 6th October or New Cairo.. I'm trying to lear Arabic but don't know much yet... was wonering how easy it will be getting around cairo on metro/bus/taxi with virtually no Arabic... also on shops where in these areas is it best to buy food and how to get there.
> 
> I was lso wondering how easy it is to fin good hair dye and doedrants... also i'm tall for a girl so long womens trousers and skirts????
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!! (also if there is anyone who would be willing to meet up for a coffee/shopping/cinema when i arrive tht would be great!) lane:



Hi Newgirl,
I'm not looking to be in Cairo until November but would like to keep in contact with you and meet up once I arrive, if you would like. By then you will be an old hand at getting around Cairo.


----------



## CairoPT

Hi Newgirl, i've been here a few days now and picking up Arabic quickly enough, if you want to catch up for a beer somewhere when you arrive let me know, that would be a winner as am getting cabin fever in the evenings here. Will probably take a look at the Ace Club next week as well as i live over in Maadi.....btw the lonely planet phrasebook has taken me a long way already, it is dead cheap on Amazon so I'd recommend investing!!! If you want to get in touch pop a message on here with some way for me to contact you or I am happy to put my number here up on the board....Happy days...

G


----------



## denisaki

Hi from another expat who lives in Maadi. Have lived there quite a while now and would love to meet up with others in the area. I find that as a single woman in Egypt my social life is a bit limited. I'm overseas right now, but will be back in Cairo mid August. Would love to hear from anyone interested in meeting up.


----------



## CairoPT

denisaki said:


> Hi from another expat who lives in Maadi. Have lived there quite a while now and would love to meet up with others in the area. I find that as a single woman in Egypt my social life is a bit limited. I'm overseas right now, but will be back in Cairo mid August. Would love to hear from anyone interested in meeting up.


Hey Denisaki, well I'm in Maadi right now, living just off the strip and be happy to catch up when you are in town as so far my social circle is decidedly small! Drop me an email maybe? You can reach me on graeme dot marsh at runbox dot com. 

Cool, look forward to hearing from you.....

P.S If you are in England, any chance you could pick up the charger for my electric toothbrush????  Only kidding, hear from you soon....


----------



## denisaki

CairoPT said:


> Hey Denisaki, well I'm in Maadi right now, living just off the strip and be happy to catch up when you are in town as so far my social circle is decidedly small! Drop me an email maybe? You can reach me on graeme dot marsh at runbox dot com.
> 
> Cool, look forward to hearing from you.. any chance you could pick up 0r set up our 0wn thread to help Maadi newbies, The more the merrior. Shall we stare an individual thread for Maadi newcomers. It would be nice to get a group together for social occcasions, sports etc,
> Denise


----------



## dahabdabbler

*Community Service Association*



CairoPT said:


> Hi there, I'm moving to Cairo on the 1st July working as a private trainer. I'm about as English as it gets in that i don't tan and speak two languages 1) English and 2) English but slightly louder than option 1!
> 
> I'll be living in Maadi, wherever that is, been so busy tying things up here in the UK that haven't had chance to find out much about where I will be but would appreciate any help/advice/contacts and would be great to meet people as won't have any work colleagues as such to socialise with.....
> 
> THanks
> 
> Graeme


For those of you who will be living in Ma'adi, the Community Service Association, or CSA, is an organization dedicated to helping expats settle in Cairo - lots of lectures, classes, tours, events, etc. Oh, and a gym. I find their prices a bit steep - but they do host a wealth of information.

I apparently can't post their URL since this is my first post on the forum, but search for "livinginegypt" on Google and you'll find them!


----------



## koko661

*welcome to Egypt*

Hi, living in whether 6th October or new Cairo will be enjoyable .you can get every thing you need from malls round there .you just need to go to town center when you want to go round for walking or have a look on shopwindows exetra. Transportations are available .Any way any thing you need whether tips or suggestions I will be ready . As westerner you would better to learn local Arabic to be easy for you to deal with pepole in Egypt to make you safe from bad pepole .this is my advice I wish you good luck .


----------



## Newgirl

Thank you all for the help and advice


----------



## eynas

Newgirl said:


> Hi.. I'm moving to Cairo in August with my new job. Not sure where I will be located yet, either 6th October or New Cairo.. I'm trying to lear Arabic but don't know much yet... was wonering how easy it will be getting around cairo on metro/bus/taxi with virtually no Arabic... also on shops where in these areas is it best to buy food and how to get there.
> 
> I was lso wondering how easy it is to fin good hair dye and doedrants... also i'm tall for a girl so long womens trousers and skirts????
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!! (also if there is anyone who would be willing to meet up for a coffee/shopping/cinema when i arrive tht would be great!) lane:


Life is easier getting around in Cairo with some pigeon Arabic. Get your hands on a Maadi Messenger (you can get a free copy from most shops in the Maadi district or call for assistance +20 12 3919833) they advertise loads of crash course arabic tutors.

There's tons of small and large groceries. If you stay in either of those districts there's a Carrfour supermarket in both districts and additionally you have Hyper One in 6th October.

I'm also tall and suffer from finding long clothing. Recently there are UK shops open in Heliopolis' City Stars Mall where you can find longer cuts, but dont rely on finding much, especially if you're not very slim. I suggest you bring most of your own pants and jeans especially.

Enjoy.


----------



## Annie Hany

MaidenScotland said:


> Taxi is the easiest form of transport.
> No need to bring cosmetics toiletries etc as you can buy them all here
> Hair dye is a hit and miss, you have to shop around for them and they can be available one day and then not seen again for months, however on the plus side getting your hair done here in Cairo is very cheap, I get highlights 2 colours, pedicure, manicure eyebrow shape plus tea and usually something to eat for the pricely sum of apporx £35 stirling
> I dont know any specialist long tall sally shops... sorry but you can get clothes made pretty cheaply.



i will give you my number so that you can call me when you arrive and i can help you with all this stuff

0198550352

annie


----------



## 0livetree

Hi Newgirl,

I'll be moving to Cairo soon as well. I think I'll be down there by mid september or by the end of september. I'm originally egyptian and have visited egypt numerous times but I have never lived in egypt. So i'm also looking to make some new friends when i arrive. E-mail me your contact info and hopefully we can meet up when i get to cairo. My e-mail is sher . ibrahim @ gmail . com


----------



## ossod1234

*u r welcome*

i live in 6th october, i can help u learning arabic both ammia and fosha, we can meet up and hang out,, u have a guide now,
good luck,
u can contact me ossod1234(at)yahoo(dot)com


----------



## MaidenScotland

Don't meet up with any egyptian men on here offering to teach you arabic, find a car. show you around. Once you are here you will find an arabic teacher. Michel Thomas does a great course on c.ds, it will give you a basic start.


----------



## afropietjes

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't meet up with any egyptian men on here offering to teach you arabic, find a car. show you around. Once you are here you will find an arabic teacher. Michel Thomas does a great course on c.ds, it will give you a basic start.


Thanks for the warning. I've just arrived, and really see the need in learning Arabic soon. Regards


----------



## michele

*Business requirements for foreigners*

Hi, I'm thinking of moving to Egypt in the near future to set up a hostel and travel agency. I have lots of questions, although not getting much help from the egyptian consulate in Cairo or in Australia!! 
Can anyone help with foreign ownership laws in Egypt, even though i will rent the building in the beginning, what sort of visa i require, taxation laws for foreigeners, registration of a business, leases and general business information, and if there is a realestate agent out there in Luxor or Aswan with rental properties on their books!! I'm finding it difficult to find commercial buildings with rooms to rent. Also, are there any auction houses where you can buy all sorts of things at a resonable price? 

As you can see, I'm trying to do my homework, but finding it difficult to get a response from government departments.

Any info would be very much appreciated....

Thanks

Michele


----------



## Helen Ellis

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't meet up with any egyptian men on here offering to teach you arabic, find a car. show you around. Once you are here you will find an arabic teacher. Michel Thomas does a great course on c.ds, it will give you a basic start.


I agree, Michele Thomas is the easiest way to learn basic Arabic, (or any other language) worth every penny, and I paid full price!!!! Learn to read numbers too, very useful.


----------



## kfinch

*Regarding your 2009 move to Egypt*

I was wondering how the move went? Are you still in Egypt today? I am moving there this Aug. and will be looking for all of the things you are searching for in your original post. Any and all suggestions are welcome. I also want to join a gym or dance classes, so if you have suggestions for those I would be grateful.

Thanks-
finch


Newgirl said:


> Hi.. I'm moving to Cairo in August with my new job. Not sure where I will be located yet, either 6th October or New Cairo.. I'm trying to lear Arabic but don't know much yet... was wonering how easy it will be getting around cairo on metro/bus/taxi with virtually no Arabic... also on shops where in these areas is it best to buy food and how to get there.
> 
> I was lso wondering how easy it is to fin good hair dye and doedrants... also i'm tall for a girl so long womens trousers and skirts????
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!! (also if there is anyone who would be willing to meet up for a coffee/shopping/cinema when i arrive tht would be great!) lane:


----------



## txlstewart

Buy clothes at home--usually better quality and less expensive ( especially if on sale!)

Can get toiletries at any pharmacy. Some prescriptions for females are sometimes hard or impossible to get in Egypt, so bring a good supply with you, just in case...

Things are extremely unsettled. Not much on the news as Egypt is being overshadowed in the press lately

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## The Surfer

Newgirl said:


> Hi.. I'm moving to Cairo in August with my new job. Not sure where I will be located yet, either 6th October or New Cairo.. I'm trying to lear Arabic but don't know much yet... was wonering how easy it will be getting around cairo on metro/bus/taxi with virtually no Arabic... also on shops where in these areas is it best to buy food and how to get there.
> 
> I was lso wondering how easy it is to fin good hair dye and doedrants... also i'm tall for a girl so long womens trousers and skirts????
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!! (also if there is anyone who would be willing to meet up for a coffee/shopping/cinema when i arrive tht would be great!) lane:


 Both Areas are cool but if you got to choose, i recommend New Cairo, it's more classy.
About the trousers and skirts don't worry as you'll find most of stuff here.
Most of people here know the basics of English and our Slang Arabic is really easy.
personal advice, before getting in a cab set the deal telling the driver the place and how much you gotta pay.


----------



## expatagogo

If name-brand clothes are important to you, bring them with you as just about anything with a name on it that you can buy here is either counterfeit or imported and extremely expensive.

Bring good make-up, ESPECIALLY MASCARA, for reason above.

The same goes for jeans.

Oh, and tennis/running shoes. Bring those, too.

What else? Oh, yeah. A good vegetable peeler. I haven't found a decent one yet.

And ibuprofin. Bring a couple of bottles of that. Even if you don't use pain relievers "back home," you'll want to have it on hand, just in case. 

If you're still going to be here in the winter, bring a proper winter coat because it does get cold.

Other than that, there are 90 million people in Egypt, and they all have to eat. There are places to buy food everywhere, all up and down just about every street. Personally, I won't eat the meat here (sorry, a side of water buffalo hanging on a hook, slathered with black flies, makes my stomach roll), nor will I drink the milk (I buy powdered milk, Nido, instead). Still, some do, and if you're going to be one of them, I suggest you go to a Carrefour or a Metro with a refrigerated meat counter, just because it has the appearance of cleanliness.

As for clothes, again, there are 90 million people that have to wear something, so there's clothes-a-plenty. And, better yet, if you have that outfit that stays in your closet because it might be a little "out there" back home, as long as it's decent or you can combine it with other clothing to make it decent, bring it and proudly wear it. In this land of less is never more, I have a hard time finding clothes that don't have 17 pounds of sparkly things glued or sewn on, but it's possible.

Good advice about taxis, too, as getting around in a taxi can be a problem money-wise.

Learning to recognize the numbers when you see them is necessary. Otherwise, how will you know the value of the currency in your hand or how much something costs? It's not necessary to be completely fluent in Arabic (and, remember, Egyptian Arabic is a different kind of Arabic) to get through your day. However, the basic niceties (Hello, how are you, please, thank you, excuse me, good bye, yes, no, etc.) as well as the numbers are, I believe, important to master.

Dance classes? Maybe in a club, because, other than belly dancing classes, I've never heard of them.


----------



## hurghadapat

expatagogo said:


> If name-brand clothes are important to you, bring them with you as just about anything with a name on it that you can buy here is either counterfeit or imported and extremely expensive.
> 
> Bring good make-up, ESPECIALLY MASCARA, for reason above.
> 
> The same goes for jeans.
> 
> Oh, and tennis/running shoes. Bring those, too.
> 
> What else? Oh, yeah. A good vegetable peeler. I haven't found a decent one yet.
> 
> And ibuprofin. Bring a couple of bottles of that. Even if you don't use pain relievers "back home," you'll want to have it on hand, just in case.
> 
> If you're still going to be here in the winter, bring a proper winter coat because it does get cold.
> 
> Other than that, there are 90 million people in Egypt, and they all have to eat. There are places to buy food everywhere, all up and down just about every street. Personally, I won't eat the meat here (sorry, a side of water buffalo hanging on a hook, slathered with black flies, makes my stomach roll), nor will I drink the milk (I buy powdered milk, Nido, instead). Still, some do, and if you're going to be one of them, I suggest you go to a Carrefour or a Metro with a refrigerated meat counter, just because it has the appearance of cleanliness.
> 
> As for clothes, again, there are 90 million people that have to wear something, so there's clothes-a-plenty. And, better yet, if you have that outfit that stays in your closet because it might be a little "out there" back home, as long as it's decent or you can combine it with other clothing to make it decent, bring it and proudly wear it. In this land of less is never more, I have a hard time finding clothes that don't have 17 pounds of sparkly things glued or sewn on, but it's possible.
> 
> Good advice about taxis, too, as getting around in a taxi can be a problem money-wise.
> 
> Learning to recognize the numbers when you see them is necessary. Otherwise, how will you know the value of the currency in your hand or how much something costs? It's not necessary to be completely fluent in Arabic (and, remember, Egyptian Arabic is a different kind of Arabic) to get through your day. However, the basic niceties (Hello, how are you, please, thank you, excuse me, good bye, yes, no, etc.) as well as the numbers are, I believe, important to master.
> 
> Dance classes? Maybe in a club, because, other than belly dancing classes, I've never heard of them.


Ibuprofen you don't need to bring as all pharmacies sell it but it goes under the name of Brufen....they also sell it in varying strenghts.


----------



## expatagogo

hurghadapat said:


> Ibuprofen you don't need to bring as all pharmacies sell it but it goes under the name of Brufen....they also sell it in varying strenghts.


Nope, not me. I only trust the stuff from home in that department.


----------



## Abdullaah

How much can I get a house for in Egypt? Can I buy a house with 7000$? How mich is it to rent?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Abdullaah said:


> How much can I get a house for in Egypt? Can I buy a house with 7000$? How mich is it to rent?




Hi and welcome to the forum

Egypt is a huge country and sale price and rents will depend on location, size, condition. 

An Egyptian might be able to buy something at that price but I doubt very much a foreigner can more so one with an American passport,


----------



## Jamjoom

you cant buy anything for $7k. absolutely nothing.
you can use that to rent.
Real Estate market is one of the most stable markets in the world as demand is always more than supply (from Egyptians abroad/Arab nationals/foreigners etc). It is very stable and you never lose money on it if you know what you are doing.


----------



## txlstewart

Jamjoom said:


> you cant buy anything for $7k. absolutely nothing.
> you can use that to rent.
> Real Estate market is one of the most stable markets in the world as demand is always more than supply (from Egyptians abroad/Arab nationals/foreigners etc). It is very stable and you never lose money on it if you know what you are doing.


...and please take this with a giant-sized grain of salt!


----------



## MaidenScotland

txlstewart said:


> ...and please take this with a giant-sized grain of salt!




and of course read the warnings that are being discussed on the forum


----------



## Helen Ellis

kfinch said:


> I was wondering how the move went? Are you still in Egypt today? I am moving there this Aug. and will be looking for all of the things you are searching for in your original post. Any and all suggestions are welcome. I also want to join a gym or dance classes, so if you have suggestions for those I would be grateful.
> 
> Thanks-
> finch


There is a massive Salsa/Latin dance scene in Cairo with some seriously good teacher. I don't have any contacts but I'm sure Google will find them. It's very sociable and great exercise. A few come and visit us in Hurghada too.

I have a new free resource for learning Egyptian Arabic. An online dictionary written by an English friend in Hurghada as a reference tool as he was learning, and is still learning the language. It is a work in progress, as he learns more it is refined and updated. Maybe biased towards Upper Egyptian Arabic which is most common in Hurghada. Egyptian Arabic Dictionary


----------



## Biffy

But please I must ask - why wouldn't you drink the milk here?

I work for one of the companies that produce the dairy / juice products here and the standards that we use are world industry standards of cleanliness and hygiene and also for the processing / filling.
We are audited by major companies (just think one of the world wide chain of burger brands) and we are audited to the same standards / benchmarks as the rest of the world.
We also have ISO / HACCP accreditation.

So again I don't see the issue with drinking the milk here. Yes it may taste different - but that is simply down to what the cows eat - the diet of cows over the wrold is different hence why the milk all over taste different to each other.


----------



## Biffy

6th Octobver is also a good place to live - has everything you need really!

Taxi's - just don't bother with the black and whites - uswe the white taxis, they have meters (make sure they use it) so no setting the deal / haggling over the fare - also good advice to take the taxi number down that way if wnything untoward happens / you leave something in the taxi you have a way tot race it back!!

Clothes - everything available - imported brands are very expensive, and the Egyptian taste does run to items of clothing with jewels / sequins everywhere!! the trouble I have is buying shoes - the egyptian brands here seem to make shoes with very narrow soles that don't fit my feetat all (and i consider my feet to juest be normal feet - nothing out of the ordinary) - and again the shops such as clarks, next are quite expensive as they are imported!!


----------



## Lanason

Biffy said:


> But please I must ask - why wouldn't you drink the milk here?
> 
> I work for one of the companies that produce the dairy / juice products here and the standards that we use are world industry standards of cleanliness and hygiene and also for the processing / filling.
> We are audited by major companies (just think one of the world wide chain of burger brands) and we are audited to the same standards / benchmarks as the rest of the world.
> We also have ISO / HACCP accreditation.
> 
> So again I don't see the issue with drinking the milk here. Yes it may taste different - but that is simply down to what the cows eat - the diet of cows over the wrold is different hence why the milk all over taste different to each other.


I drink the milk - prefer skimmed - full cream is too rich IMHO


----------



## GrammarCat

*need referral for hair and pedi in Maadi*



MaidenScotland said:


> Taxi is the easiest form of transport.
> No need to bring cosmetics toiletries etc as you can buy them all here
> Hair dye is a hit and miss, you have to shop around for them and they can be available one day and then not seen again for months, however on the plus side getting your hair done here in Cairo is very cheap, I get highlights 2 colours, pedicure, manicure eyebrow shape plus tea and usually something to eat for the pricely sum of apporx £35 stirling
> I dont know any specialist long tall sally shops... sorry but you can get clothes made pretty cheaply.


I will be moving to Cairo and I have a couple questions - one is, a referral for any good hairdresser (need highlights) and good pedicure in Maadi - the name and address of a place that I could go find? I saw some posts on great prices so I wanted to follow up. 

As a non-sequiter, I will be visiting in October, and wanted to bring small housegifts to other expats - and I am wondering what, if anything is less available in Cairo? i.e. chocolates a good idea? I know many expats can shop through their embassies, or can afford expensive markets with imports, so any ideas? How about for local staff in my office - again, I fall back on chocolates?

Thanks!!
-Pamela


----------



## canuck2010

For small gifts for the office, they'd definitely like small souvenirs from your home country.


----------



## GrammarCat

*Canuck*



canuck2010 said:


> For small gifts for the office, they'd definitely like small souvenirs from your home country.


Canuck, can you be more specific - I really don't want to bring small American flags, pens, magnets - made-in-china and overpriced crap. I'd rather spend that $5 getting something much more appreciated, no? That is my bias - can you share any specific ideas, or stuff that's been well-received from you?
Thanks!


----------



## GrammarCat

I've thought of nice books for children, but not everyone has children; cookbooks, but they often include non-locally available ingredients...
Maybe a book by Obama?...


----------



## MaidenScotland

GrammarCat said:


> I've thought of nice books for children, but not everyone has children; cookbooks, but they often include non-locally available ingredients...
> Maybe a book by Obama?...




Books are heavy.. plus of course they are already available here, I would advise you not bring american flag pins etc... 

Whenever I brought gift backs for my staff it was always sweets, chocolates, biscuits.. something they can share with their family.


----------



## GrammarCat

*but...*



MaidenScotland said:


> Books are heavy.. plus of course they are already available here, I would advise you not bring american flag pins etc...
> 
> Whenever I brought gift backs for my staff it was always sweets, chocolates, biscuits.. something they can share with their family.


Ha ha, what?! you don't think those items with american flags will go over well? Noooo?!! I've always hated them anyhow!

OK, will keep on my theme with food/sweet treats! thanks!


----------



## txlstewart

Bring American candy bars--they will love them!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## charleen

Lanason said:


> I drink the milk - prefer skimmed - full cream is too rich IMHO


THey make skimmmed milk here too. They have all kinds of milk.


----------



## charleen

charleen said:


> THey make skimmmed milk here too. They have all kinds of milk.


Sorry I read your post wrong...too early and I can't see well!!:ranger:


----------



## Lanason

charleen said:


> Sorry I read your post wrong...too early and I can't see well!!:ranger:


I re-read my post to see if it was misleading and maybe a little

I drink Skimmed milk here - prefer labantia pink not Dina farms. Others say different


----------



## GrammarCat

txlstewart said:


> Bring American candy bars--they will love them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


So, no one answered the first part of my original question - which was - name and contact of good hairdresser and pedicure place in Maadi, near CAC?

Thanks!
-Pamela


----------



## MaidenScotland

GrammarCat said:


> So, no one answered the first part of my original question - which was - name and contact of good hairdresser and pedicure place in Maadi, near CAC?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Pamela




Maybe no one knows of one!


----------



## GrammarCat

MaidenScotland said:


> Maybe no one knows of one!


I think you posted about a great place where you did the works for 35LE - I guess it wasn't in Maadi....where was it?


----------



## MaidenScotland

GrammarCat said:


> I think you posted about a great place where you did the works for 35LE - I guess it wasn't in Maadi....where was it?




its Dokki but I also said I get that price because I have been going to him for years.. loyalty rates and all that, sorry


----------



## GrammarCat

MaidenScotland said:


> its Dokki but I also said I get that price because I have been going to him for years.. loyalty rates and all that, sorry


Wow, this is like pulling teeth - I thought this site was to share info, are you not interested in drumming up business for this guy/gal? Let us know the contact info, at least and people might be interested in going and finding out the newbie prices.


----------



## MaidenScotland

GrammarCat said:


> Wow, this is like pulling teeth - I thought this site was to share info, are you not interested in drumming up business for this guy/gal? Let us know the contact info, at least and people might be interested in going and finding out the newbie prices.




This guy doesn't need me to drum up business but I will ask him if he wants western business.. if yes I will post his details.


----------



## egyptiana

Hi,
I was wondering how did you got a job offer before moving to egypt.
I really want to move to egypt and i need some advice on how to find a job ( specially in new cairo ) before moving to egypt.
I live in Canada and I speak Arabic, English and French.
any help


----------



## Lanason

You need a skill not available locally in Egypt or work for an international company that "posts" staff.

Teaching English syllabus is a typical job, these are advertised internationally 

What skill do you have ?


----------



## canuck2010

GrammarCat said:


> So, no one answered the first part of my original question - which was - name and contact of good hairdresser and pedicure place in Maadi, near CAC?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Pamela


I know someone who who says a place called NBar, across the street from KIMO is good.


----------

